# ::GruvenParts.com Releases New Parts for 8v Engines!!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your dub bump!


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

So where are the "New Parts For 8V Engines"? All I can find on your web site is a dipstick tube.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tom A said:


> So where are the "New Parts For 8V Engines"? All I can find on your web site is a dipstick tube.


We have had an advertising violation and have to post this way, we do offer more 8v parts, like the pulley sets and vehicle specific components, please feel free to search thru the site and if you are looking for something more specific, please let me know. We have several items in R&D currently and will be bringing new parts in as soon as we possibly can. We've got new equipment that is allowing us to do more volume with the highest of tolerances.

Thanks, we will be updating this thread with all parts specific to this thread and will post anything coming out soon as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet 16V 2.0 and 1.8 Crank Lightweight Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release billet MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys !! 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat!. Our pulleys are precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! Comes correct with exact mounting holes and provides tapped holes for OEM power steering pulley to mount up. Includes the factory timing mark as well. 

Fits all MK2 Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Humpday Bumpday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Let's keep those SOHC's spinnin!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tuesday Billet Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone has a Happy & Safe Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursdays!!!

New items being added!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Tom A said:


> So where are the "New Parts For 8V Engines"? All I can find on your web site is a dipstick tube.


:laugh:

Ever consider an 8 valve fuel rail, (bahn brenner type)?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Seax_Smith said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Ever consider an 8 valve fuel rail, (bahn brenner type)?


Tom A, we offer 8v Pulley sets and other vehicle related items, alot of which work on 8v application 

We have considered it, but manufacturing cost and competitor's editions come in cheaper and we would lose to their Chinese manufacture, i.e. OBX. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet 16V 2.0 and 1.8 Crank Lightweight Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release billet MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys !! 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat!. Our pulleys are precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! Comes correct with exact mounting holes and provides tapped holes for OEM power steering pulley to mount up. Includes the factory timing mark as well. 

Fits all MK2 Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet 16V 2.0 and 1.8 Crank Lightweight Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release billet MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys !! 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat!. Our pulleys are precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! Comes correct with exact mounting holes and provides tapped holes for OEM power steering pulley to mount up. Includes the factory timing mark as well. 

Fits all MK2 Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the "old style" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## Mustanghater (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish you had more mk1 parts, that pullet set would look nice on my car


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Mustanghater said:


> Wish you had more mk1 parts, that pullet set would look nice on my car


Personally me too, got a few MKI friends and had a Cabby, if you have any ideas on items and we can get enough interest, we will put items into production! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock now !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *
> 
> 
> * Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*
> 
> The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *
> 
> 
> * Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*
> 
> The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*
> 
> The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *
> 
> 
> * Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *
> 
> 
> * Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------

